# CZ SP-01 Phantom



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Sold my Canik TP9sfX and purchased a CZ SP-01 Phantom. Basically a newly minted polymer version of the stalwart, all steel SP-01. Great shooter right out of the box. Comes with night sights which I've already ordered a front fiber optic since I won't be carrying it. Trigger is pretty good. I hope to run at least 500 rounds thru her and then decide if I wanna get a trigger job done on it. Dunno if i'll run it thru cajungunworks.com or not . Likely just have a trigger job done locally if it needs it at all.

http://cz-usa.com/product/cz-75-sp-01-phantom-2017-update/


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice shooter, I really hate the triggers on these things any more, safes and more safes just make them harder to be accurate. I have most of my 1911's all done to a safe 3 lbs and that seems to get the job done. Good luck with it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You really do need to see someone for your cz issues Mike.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

bobk said:


> You really do need to see someone for your cz issues Mike.


I know Bob, the frickin' things are like crack!!! Getting to be that I am to CZ's like Imelda Marcos was to shoes! lol


----------

